# It has hit a new low



## brm1109

So I get a call out of the blue today from a company that needs "a lot" of winterizations done soon. The guy says they are all in my area. I asked how much they pay and the guy says "well since I need them done soon I will pay more $34.00". I actually had him repeat the price 3 times and I think he was getting excited that I was talking to him.
Well after the 3rd time I told him to jump in his truck and get hopping himself. I told him good luck with those prices and to never even think of calling my number again.


----------



## david

*hi*

Just plain crazy dont think i'd been so nice


----------



## garylaps

I seem to be getting alot of offers from the private sector doing carpentry services (what I did before this finacial fiascal)....Makes it harder to swallow these national/regional service co's pricing.
I have a feeling alot of these properties will be left hanging....
THEN, when they can't find needed services the pendulum will swing back....Most of us that know what is up will be doing something else.
KNOWONE can work for free, that's what we have here.


----------



## BPWY

$34................... I don't even blow out a 3 zone sprinkler system for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't and wont.


----------



## SagesServices

Its suicidal.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Normally I agree with you guys but in this case I must be missing something?

I have done many $40.00 wints. What's the big deal? A wint doesn't take me 15 mins?


----------



## BPWY

15 mins???


You using 3 helpers?

And then ride in the truck for an hour to the next one?


----------



## GTX63

Doberman Properties said:


> Normally I agree with you guys but in this case I must be missing something?
> 
> I have done many $40.00 wints. What's the big deal? A wint doesn't take me 15 mins?


 
a. These wints are $34.
b. Your covering Indiana and your still trying to do wints yourself?
c. You can find subs to do these and still make money?

I just had a guy at a property yesterday that was winterized by LPS in 09 and Safeguard in 2010 and a regional in 2011. The water was still on at the street and dripping thru a leaky interior shut off valve. The water heater had roughly two gallons left inside. That seemed to us to be a 15 minutes $34 wint. Just saying, Doberman....


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> a. These wints are $34.
> b. Your covering Indiana and your still trying to do wints yourself?
> c. You can find subs to do these and still make money?
> 
> I just had a guy at a property yesterday that was winterized by LPS in 09 and Safeguard in 2010 and a regional in 2011. The water was still on at the street and dripping thru a leaky interior shut off valve. The water heater had roughly two gallons left inside. That seemed to us to be a 15 minutes $34 wint. Just saying, Doberman....


I am out doing a few wints today for a client actually. They pay more than $34.00 but I have seen many companies around the $40.00 mark and before we had contracts with nationals we did $40.00 wints.

We don't go to the meter at the street. In Indiana and most parts of Illinois we can't it's a huge fine. 



Roll up on the property and go immediately to the water heater, my generator and compressor stay on the truck i run hoses in and hook up get the water heater draining.
Zip Tie main shut off in house
begin pouring antifreeze in traps and stickering everything
unhook roll out.
How hard is that? I much prefer a wint to a grass cut because I don't have to buy mower blades, belts, or fuel to speak of.


I don't know exactly what you mean by


HTML:


That seemed to us to be a 15 minutes $34 wint. Just saying, Doberman...

 but I do wints by myself (I can't stand riding in a truck with helpers) and i do them very quickly.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

Doberman Properties said:


> I am out doing a few wints today for a client actually. They pay more than $34.00 but I have seen many companies around the $40.00 mark and before we had contracts with nationals we did $40.00 wints.
> 
> We don't go to the meter at the street. In Indiana and most parts of Illinois we can't it's a huge fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Roll up on the property and go immediately to the water heater, my generator and compressor stay on the truck i run hoses in and hook up get the water heater draining.
> Zip Tie main shut off in house
> begin pouring antifreeze in traps and stickering everything
> unhook roll out.
> How hard is that? I much prefer a wint to a grass cut because I don't have to buy mower blades, belts, or fuel to speak of.
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly what you mean by
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> That seemed to us to be a 15 minutes $34 wint. Just saying, Doberman...
> 
> but I do wints by myself (I can't stand riding in a truck with helpers) and i do them very quickly.


I can't do them that fast,I like to build a pressure test and most of my wints are wet so there is a hour with the furncace.

I have been doing 4-5 a day for the last 3 weeks and can't even make a dent in my work orders.


----------



## GTX63

Many of the assett companies we used to do wints for required that the system had to hold continued pressure for x amount of minutes. If I were sending a guy to bang out 6-8 wints at those prices per day, he isn't going to spend a lot of time at each one, chasing hidden leaks, itemizing and taking pics of specific damage for bids, etc. Things get missed. The return just doesn't justify the risk.


----------



## BPWY

Doberman Properties said:


> I am out doing a few wints today for a client actually. They pay more than $34.00 but I have seen many companies around the $40.00 mark and before we had contracts with nationals we did $40.00 wints.
> 
> We don't go to the meter at the street. In Indiana and most parts of Illinois we can't it's a huge fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Roll up on the property and go immediately to the water heater, my generator and compressor stay on the truck i run hoses in and hook up get the water heater draining.
> Zip Tie main shut off in house
> begin pouring antifreeze in traps and stickering everything
> unhook roll out.
> How hard is that? I much prefer a wint to a grass cut because I don't have to buy mower blades, belts, or fuel to speak of.
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly what you mean by
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> That seemed to us to be a 15 minutes $34 wint. Just saying, Doberman...
> 
> but I do wints by myself (I can't stand riding in a truck with helpers) and i do them very quickly.





One glaring missing item in this list is blowing the lines.
I read it three times to see if I missed it. I guess for a measly $40 they shouldn't expect a whole lot.

Along with what the others are saying about a pressure test virtually all of the companies I've worked for want a full visible damage report for the property.

You've got nearly 15 mins just walking thru and taking photos and notes for that.
Sure you can combine that with the pressure test but a 15 minute $40 wint is nothing to brag about!

Lets just say that it takes 2 gallons of $4 fuel to get to and from each house, and even one gallon of RV at $3 per, you're already down to $29 for the job and haven't bought gas for the compressor or paid yourself any time for driving and the wint work.
I just don't see any scenario where this pays. 
Unless your blowing out 3 blocks of row houses with virtually no drive between the math just doesn't make sense. Even if a guy uses "fuzzy math" aka "politician math" it still doesn't make sense.


----------



## P3+

Shoot walking around and opening each valve up until it reaches a fine misty haze takes a good 10 minutes if not more, and THEN you add the anti-freeze. Granted p traps are cheap in comparison to broken lines, but nonetheless the a-f shouldn't be added until all fixtures are free and cleared. 
These guys who say they can do a wint in 15 minutes straight DON'T GET IT. They are only setting themselves up for failure, but who am I to judge. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MKM Landscaping said:


> I can't do them that fast,I like to build a pressure test and most of my wints are wet so there is a hour with the furncace.
> 
> I have been doing 4-5 a day for the last 3 weeks and can't even make a dent in my work orders.


Wet wints are a whole different animal. They take a while and should pay well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> One glaring missing item in this list is blowing the lines.
> I read it three times to see if I missed it. I guess for a measly $40 they shouldn't expect a whole lot.
> 
> Along with what the others are saying about a pressure test virtually all of the companies I've worked for want a full visible damage report for the property.
> 
> You've got nearly 15 mins just walking thru and taking photos and notes for that.
> Sure you can combine that with the pressure test but a 15 minute $40 wint is nothing to brag about!
> 
> Lets just say that it takes 2 gallons of $4 fuel to get to and from each house, and even one gallon of RV at $3 per, you're already down to $29 for the job and haven't bought gas for the compressor or paid yourself any time for driving and the wint work.
> I just don't see any scenario where this pays.
> Unless your blowing out 3 blocks of row houses with virtually no drive between the math just doesn't make sense. Even if a guy uses "fuzzy math" aka "politician math" it still doesn't make sense.


I blow the lines while draining the water heater. I thought with the level of experience around here that went without saying.

I attach a free standing pressure gauge to the cold side of the washer while hooking my compressor to the hot.

NO ONE waits around for 30 mins on a system and if you were going to do that then yes you would have to get more money.

I just did one with 5 bathrooms and 2 water heaters and it took me maybe 45 mins but it payed $125.00 so no big deal.

I think some people make it to complicated.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

P3+ said:


> Shoot walking around and opening each valve up until it reaches a fine misty haze takes a good 10 minutes if not more, and THEN you add the anti-freeze. Granted p traps are cheap in comparison to broken lines, but nonetheless the a-f shouldn't be added until all fixtures are free and cleared.
> These guys who say they can do a wint in 15 minutes straight DON'T GET IT. They are only setting themselves up for failure, but who am I to judge. Different strokes for different folks.



I have been doing them for years and never had one single issue. They don't all go that quick of course but some do. I swoop down on a property like a nascar pit crew.:thumbup:


----------



## nopay

you can not preform a wint in 15 min no way. the lines have to hold presser for better than five mins it takes 10 or so for the hot water tank to completely drain then 10 mins for photos notes, damages. if the hot water tank is in the basement you have a flash light in one hand a camera in the other. 30 mins of driving time to each property you are in dream land.the cut off at the hot water tank has a leak, the kitchen faucet has a leak, the line for the ice maker is cut in two when they took the ice box. photos more photos no street sign (missing) no number on the mail box. sh!t and paper in the toilet, the water meter is lost in three feet of brush and weeds. you have to report and find any plumbing damages, or return to the property and complete at your expense. gas materials your time, paper work and you may or may not get paid.


Doberman Properties said:


> Normally I agree with you guys but in this case I must be missing something?
> 
> I have done many $40.00 wints. What's the big deal? A wint doesn't take me 15 mins?


----------



## mtmtnman

To blow them out properly you need to hold 40-50# of pressure in the WH to get enough volume to blow to a mist. It takes my 9.4 CFM gas compressor just under 4 minutes to charge a system to that pressure WHILE the WH is draining. I also blow all fixtures AT LEAST 2X. I run 30-45 minutes on the average wint. If i am unsure i blow a gallon of pink through the lines. All my private jobs get pink in the lines no matter what. I ALWAYS do at least a 15 min. pressure test at 50PSI or better. 30-40% will not pass this test and you better damn well document what is leaking. Normally a fixture but still when the REO contractor comes in and the PT fails (even slightly) your at risk of chargeback although 90% of the time it never happens. I report nearly half of my REO's as not holding pressure. 75% of those are done by the local SG contractor and are usually broken shower valves.....


----------



## thanohano44

Doberman Properties said:


> I blow the lines while draining the water heater. I thought with the level of experience around here that went without saying.
> 
> I attach a free standing pressure gauge to the cold side of the washer while hooking my compressor to the hot.
> 
> NO ONE waits around for 30 mins on a system and if you were going to do that then yes you would have to get more money.
> 
> I just did one with 5 bathrooms and 2 water heaters and it took me maybe 45 mins but it payed $125.00 so no big deal.
> 
> I think some people make it to complicated.


Something's not being done right. A 2 WH wint should pay $175 for the first and $100 for the next. No Bueno para mi amigo


----------



## Craigslist Hack

nopay said:


> you can not preform a wint in 15 min no way. the lines have to hold presser for better than five mins it takes 10 or so for the hot water tank to completely drain then 10 mins for photos notes, damages. if the hot water tank is in the basement you have a flash light in one hand a camera in the other. 30 mins of driving time to each property you are in dream land.the cut off at the hot water tank has a leak, the kitchen faucet has a leak, the line for the ice maker is cut in two when they took the ice box. photos more photos no street sign (missing) no number on the mail box. sh!t and paper in the toilet, the water meter is lost in three feet of brush and weeds. you have to report and find any plumbing damages, or return to the property and complete at your expense. gas materials your time, paper work and you may or may not get paid.


It's not a dream Bro my dreams are filled with Bikini beauties not preservation properties.

I don't take notes I type them in the email I send to my processor. I email photo's from site with Iphone.

ALL of the scenario's you outlined would be extenuating circumstances. In some of those cases the wint would take longer in others I would simply leave. You obviously work for different clients than I do.

We don't take pics of street signs ever! We don't fill out long PCR's. If there is a break in the line I identify it snap a pic unhook and leave, same with bomberd out toilets. We bid these things.

I don't go near a water meter EVER. I specifically target clients that don't require all of that BS. We will never work for Bank of America or any other company with strict requirements. The pay in this industry is too low for that. We have learned that to be profitable you have to be fast and efficient.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

thanohano44 said:


> Something's not being done right. A 2 WH wint should pay $175 for the first and $100 for the next. No Bueno para mi amigo


I plan to bring that up next time I talk to the national. I want to check this order against their pricing matrix first.


----------



## GTX63

Extra for additional water heaters, multi units, 3 + bathrooms, pools, hot tubs, outdoor kitchens, sprinklers, plumbed garages, commercial, yada yada yada.


----------



## hammerhead

Doberman Properties said:


> I plan to bring that up next time I talk to the national. I want to check this order against their pricing matrix first.


Man can I come work for you? :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

Doberman, I got to thinking about your process. If you hook to the hot side and blow your lines while the water heater is draining, you're blowing water right back through the dip tube into the cold side of the plumbing system. This is the reason I blow no lines until the water heater is totally empty. If you think I'm full of crap, ask a plumber if you can blow lines before the water heater is totally empty.


----------



## P3+

The only feasible way is if there are bypass valves in place...which we all know is NEVER the case, and even if there were I would NEVER EVER start clearing lines until the wh was drained, or at a minimum start blowing back toward the wh to expedite the process.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

it's a continuous system once the tank drains and begins blowing mist there is no water left in any lines.

I don't have time to sit and worry about that stuff guys I get the job done and I get it done fast. It looks good in pictures and gets us paid. If I wanted to do proper by the book Wints i would have been a plumber and i would charge triple.

We are in this business to make money not be knit picked by realtors. That is why we don't do REO work. We don't work for flat fees or package deals.You can't make money in this business at the prices they pay if you don't bust ass and get things done. I have never used a blower for anything other than to blow out a property in order to leave it in "Broom Clean Condition". If I was going to finely manicure lawns, or do sales cleans, do plumbing work I would be charging full retail and working for John Q. Public.


----------



## BPWY

Doberman one more thing to think about on your $40 wints. 


There is absolutely no money to be made for you doing them by yourself. 
Let alone pay a sub, you've said before that you have problems keeping subs. 
You might want to reconsider things.


----------



## mtmtnman

Seeing how you cut corners on wints and your attitude toward other work it's no wonder you can't get along with realtors.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

mtmtnman said:


> Seeing how you cut corners on wints and your attitude toward other work it's no wonder you can't get along with realtors.


My issue with realtors is the duality of their high quality low price standards. It makes ZERO sense. We can do excellent work for the right price and we never get that from realtors. John Q Public on the other hand we usually got more than our competition. The thing is I don't like the petty BS of it all and i am quickly growing weary of it in this industry.

My clients get what they pay for. We make them happy by doing large volumes. They don't care about grass clippings or stupid crap. They are foreclosed homes not Showcase homes.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> Doberman one more thing to think about on your $40 wints.
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no money to be made for you doing them by yourself.
> Let alone pay a sub, you've said before that you have problems keeping subs.
> You might want to reconsider things.



I do burn subs out quickly but I also have some that have been with me for a while. It's a mix for sure. I do agree that I need a better plan for the business and i liked the suggestion someone made about the Landscape company model.

My main client pays me $75.00 for most wints I pay my sub around $40.00 and the processors and overhead eat up the rest. We don't make crap on wints as a company. It takes so long to upload in my clients software and get all their bids and crap turned in it eats up any perceived profit we might have had. There are two sides to this and i just want some of these guys to see both. I am not saying one way is better or worse. I am caught somewhere in the middle.

I figured my pay for today I drove 386.00 miles did 9 properties (too much travel between properties) 8 grass cuts, 9 lock changes, 7 wints, a small trash out, roof tarp, and a window boarding.

by my pay sheet if I was a contractor I would have made $1,250.00 deduct around $425.00 for fuel and materials I still had a good day.

The universal comment I get from all of my guys after I go work with them is how FAST I go. My philosophy is rest between properties and run wide open as soon as the truck shuts off. I feel that most contractors are just slow. They spend too much time thinking about how to do things and discussing options when I could have had it done.

I had a guy 4 hrs from me once tell me he couldn't get to a job for 3 days because he was SO SO busy. I drove the 4 hrs and knocked out his hole list in a day. It's all about attitude i think?

I have yet to see one good argument for me paying guys early. Why is better for only me to lose money instead of both of us? If we go to court our class action case is stronger than me alone. It's kind of a moot point though my guys know up front and sign off on it. The only time I have an issue is if a client is slow one month or something but I often forward emails and try to be as transparent as i can.


----------



## PropPresPro

I did 2 wints today.
The 1st one was for a private customer and turned out to be a cluster ! I am returning in the morning to redo the whole thing!

The second was a PPO for a regional service company. The property was previously winterized by a local plumbing company, and appeared to be intact. Since the wint was not "tagged" by a recognized service company, I had to pressurize the system & go through all the motions of a full winterization, including pics & stickers.

I use a gas compressor that stays in the truck and run an air line into the laundry room to my custom made "Y", with integrated pressure gauge and shutoff valve (patent pending :thumbup that connects to the washing machine HOT & COLD in one fell swoop. I hooked a garden hose up to the WH & ran it outside. Confirmed that the main shutoff was OFF, fired up the compressor and regulated the pressure to 40 psi (CPVC supply lines). Confirmed that WH breaker was OFF and added blue tape over the breaker while pressure was building in WH. Opened WH valve, snapped pic of end of garden hose (confirming it was empty in this case), shut the valve and set about opening & closing faucets, spigots & valves to confirm that all water lines were evacuated. Built pressure back up to 40 psi, shut off valve on custom "Y" adapter thingy, snapped a pic of gauge and disconnected and rolled up airlines and garden hose. Grabbed a gallon of pink & all the stickers I needed out of the truck while I was there and went inside, filled out date on all stickers and posted them all to their proper spots. Went back through & obtained during pics of anti-freeze placement, and installed wint wraps on the toilets. Filled out and posted wint notice on front door & snapped pics. Checked my new iPhone5 (that's right :thumbsup and noticed that the pressure test had only been sitting for 9 minutes and had another 11'ish to go. So I made a phone call to kill the time! Pressure test done, pics taken, tools returned to truck, final walk-thru & lock-up.

I hustled on this one & didn't have to wait for WH to drain.
Total time: 46 minutes from drivers seat to drivers seat

I wish you luck on your 15 minute wints!


----------



## BPWY

Doberman Properties said:


> I figured my pay for today I drove 386.00 miles did 9 properties (too much travel between properties) 8 grass cuts, 9 lock changes, 7 wints, a small trash out, roof tarp, and a window boarding.
> 
> by my pay sheet if I was a contractor I would have made $1,250.00 deduct around $425.00 for fuel and materials I still had a good day.
> 
> The universal comment I get from all of my guys after I go work with them is how FAST I go. My philosophy is rest between properties and run wide open as soon as the truck shuts off. I feel that most contractors are just slow.





Several things, first I grossed around $800 today with a helper. Similar to your $1250 gross with a discount. 
Heres the good news........ I only put in 5 hours. You............ a lot longer day than that.
2nd I only put on maybe 60 miles. Not nearly 400.
3rd................... NO FREAKING DISCOUNT
4th............... PAID IN CASH............... TODAY. Not 30 to 120 days out.

Oh yeah, I love my local customers.




As for the speed you work............. not every one that doesn't work your speed is lazy.
If I tried to work that speed I'd miss a whole lot of important details. 
We all gotta do what works for us.


----------



## mtmtnman

Got one local customer of mine who has paid me in Silver 2X this summer. I like that..........


----------



## PropPresPro

mtmtnman said:


> Got one local customer of mine who has paid me in Silver 2X this summer. I like that..........


Sweet! & Silver is UP $0.02 today:thumbsup:


----------



## JFMURFY

A $35-$40 wintz that is insane, an a 15 minute wintz... whatta winterizing a tow behind trailer?


----------



## GTX63

I can't get my arms around it but that is how he rolls.

Brokers usually give us the allowable info and depending on the lender, usually it is in the neighborhood of $160 - $200. Much rather do 4 of those than 10 of the others.


----------



## GTX63

mtmtnman said:


> Got one local customer of mine who has paid me in Silver 2X this summer. I like that..........


How's that work on your taxes? :shifty:


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> How's that work on your taxes? :shifty:


:innocent::whistling2::innocent::whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> Several things, first I grossed around $800 today with a helper. Similar to your $1250 gross with a discount.
> Heres the good news........ I only put in 5 hours. You............ a lot longer day than that.
> 2nd I only put on maybe 60 miles. Not nearly 400.
> 3rd................... NO FREAKING DISCOUNT
> 4th............... PAID IN CASH............... TODAY. Not 30 to 120 days out.
> 
> Oh yeah, I love my local customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the speed you work............. not every one that doesn't work your speed is lazy.
> If I tried to work that speed I'd miss a whole lot of important details.
> We all gotta do what works for us.


Hands down your way is better but until we find an option like yours our way isn't bad.

Most of these guys working for me are pulling down 3 times what they would working at a factory or doing construction.

I have missed things before but I would be just as likely to miss things going slow. I get distracted easily. If the hot neighbor is walking around outside i may crash an air conditioner on a mower?:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY

Doberman Properties said:


> I have missed things before but I would be just as likely to miss things going slow. I get distracted easily. If the hot neighbor is walking around outside i may crash an air conditioner on a mower?:whistling2:





Unless you are either very near sighted, very very very old (probably won't be using a riding mower, or shouldn't) or one of :yawn: :yawn: those kinds of guy............ most males could potentially have that problem. 
Try mowing at apartment complexes and see how many AC units get run over on a hot summer day. :lol:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Unless you are either very near sighted, very very very old (probably won't be using a riding mower, or shouldn't) or one of :yawn: :yawn: those kinds of guy............ most males could potentially have that problem.
> Try mowing at apartment complexes and see how many AC units get run over on a hot summer day. :lol:



Are apartment hood chicks like trailer hood chicks? Missing teeth, Belly Bulge, Mullets Ect?? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63

I used to feel uncomfortable looking until I figured out they didn't dress like that for comfort. :w00t:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Are apartment hood chicks like trailer hood chicks? Missing teeth, Belly Bulge, Mullets Ect?? :lol::lol::lol::lol:





I have three complexes. 


One is low income assisted rent, one is kinda above the first one (the one where we saw the dog collar wearing "Fuzzies"), and one that has lawyers and air force officers renting. You tell me what level I'm liable to see at each one. 

I can assure you the one place doesn't have very many if any "trailer hood" types.


----------



## GTX63

mtmtnman said:


> Are apartment hood chicks like trailer hood chicks? Missing teeth, Belly Bulge, Mullets Ect?? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
You got something against chicks with jailhouse tats?


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> You got something against chicks with jailhouse tats?


Nah, A chick with a mullet on the other hand.......................:glare:


----------



## PropPresPro

mtmtnman said:


> Nah, A chick with a mullet on the other hand.......................:glare:


I know, that's HOT :icon_eek::tongue_smilie:


----------



## BPWY

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GTX63




----------



## BPWY

MY EYES, MY EYES.

Now I need therapy and mind bleach and its all your fault.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Screw Preservation I am getting some apartment complex contracts!


----------



## GTX63

If anyones interested, she's got 2 1/2 kids with social security and child support checks, good cook and her trailer is on the weatherization list.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> If anyones interested, she's got 2 1/2 kids .





Was this before or after the botched sex change operation?


----------



## GTX63

It was a pay as you go sort of thing. Anyway, I just refer to them as "gender neutral."


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> It was a pay as you go sort of thing. Anyway, I just refer to them as "gender neutral."





Payments :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buster9121

Doberman this is why these companies get away with giving us 40 winterizations because guys like you do it wouldn't you rather do 2 winterizations for 250 then 10 for 40 guys like you are hurting the business


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> One glaring missing item in this list is blowing the lines.
> I read it three times to see if I missed it. I guess for a measly $40 they shouldn't expect a whole lot.
> 
> Along with what the others are saying about a pressure test virtually all of the companies I've worked for want a full visible damage report for the property.
> 
> You've got nearly 15 mins just walking thru and taking photos and notes for that.
> Sure you can combine that with the pressure test but a 15 minute $40 wint is nothing to brag about!
> 
> Lets just say that it takes 2 gallons of $4 fuel to get to and from each house, and even one gallon of RV at $3 per, you're already down to $29 for the job and haven't bought gas for the compressor or paid yourself any time for driving and the wint work.
> I just don't see any scenario where this pays.
> Unless your blowing out 3 blocks of row houses with virtually no drive between the math just doesn't make sense. Even if a guy uses "fuzzy math" aka "politician math" it still doesn't make sense.


 
Or the property you run into were the sediment build up in the water heat take 20 or 30 minutes to clear.

I see no way doing a wint that cheap will be profitble.Most take me 30 to 45 minutes to complete.I guess the $40 wint are the ones I`m redoing were the houses plumbing is still full of water,only water heater is empty!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Buster9121 said:


> Doberman this is why these companies get away with giving us 40 winterizations because guys like you do it wouldn't you rather do 2 winterizations for 250 then 10 for 40 guys like you are hurting the business



Of course i would rather do fewer wints for more money.

I honestly don't see that they are that hard. You do run into some difficult ones but in P&P work we just take pics and leave for the most part.


----------



## BPWY

Doberman you certainly are working for different clients than most here.

For one I don't get many if any wint only orders, and second I won't work for that low. PERIOD.
Drive time and other misc expenses just won't allow it.

Fuel here is passing $4 a gallon right now. Some stations are already over.
I fueled last night for $3.99. If current price increases are an indication of where things are headed it'll be a long time if we see below that.


----------



## P3+

It'll drop back down after the election. 



BPWY said:


> Doberman you certainly are working for different clients than most here.
> 
> For one I don't get many if any wint only orders, and second I won't work for that low. PERIOD.
> Drive time and other misc expenses just won't allow it.
> 
> Fuel here is passing $4 a gallon right now. Some stations are already over.
> I fueled last night for $3.99. If current price increases are an indication of where things are headed it'll be a long time if we see below that.


----------



## GTX63

P3+ said:


> It'll drop back down after the election.


I'm sorry, I just can't help myself. :brows:


http://youtu.be/tpAOwJvTOio


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> Doberman you certainly are working for different clients than most here.
> 
> For one I don't get many if any wint only orders, and second I won't work for that low. PERIOD.
> Drive time and other misc expenses just won't allow it.
> 
> Fuel here is passing $4 a gallon right now. Some stations are already over.
> I fueled last night for $3.99. If current price increases are an indication of where things are headed it'll be a long time if we see below that.



I stated that I USED to do them for that. When we worked for regionals. The problem I have is is the client only pays $75.00 for most of them. Now pay the contractor $40.00 deduct the discount and you have $17.00 for P&O. That is anemic.


----------



## nopay

GTX63 said:


> I'm sorry, I just can't help myself. :brows:
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/tpAOwJvTOio


that is frightening and sad to see, but true. Vote for the one that promises the most gifts.!!! she can't even speak english.


----------



## MAScontractingllc

theses banks will wake up one day and realize you get what you pay for.......


----------



## thanohano44

MAScontractingllc said:


> theses banks will wake up one day and realize you get what you pay for.......


No they won't. All liability is on the contractor.


----------

